# Primarch best bits



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Which of these Primarch moments in 40k is the coolest and why?
1. Sanguinius breaking a bloodthirsters back and them pwning the chaos forces.:victory:
2.Russ chainswording the head off of a (traitor) Warlord Titan.:taunt:
3.Peturabo killing the majority of the Imperial fists (bannana marines:taunt
4.Gulliman:alcoholic: pretending to kill alpharius (yes I am one of those who think that he is still out there)


----------



## JerryDaMouse (Feb 28, 2009)

Captain Stillios said:


> Which of these Primarch moments in 40k is the coolest and why?
> *1. Sanguinius breaking a bloodthirsters back and them pwning the chaos forces*.:victory:
> 2.Russ chainswording the head off of a (traitor) Warlord Titan.:taunt:
> 3.Peturabo killing the majority of the Imperial fists (bannana marines:taunt
> 4.Gulliman:alcoholic: pretending to kill alpharius (yes I am one of those who think that he is still out there)


I'm not happy to say this...but as a Blood Angels player I must acknowledge that, sure Sanguinius pwned a few bloodthirsters and chaos forces but in the end, he found Horus and engaged him, ending his life horribly and in a scream.:angry: F__K you Horus you lousy t_rd munching piece of warp s__t 

I vote for Gulliman.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Captain Stillios said:


> 1. Sanguinius breaking a bloodthirsters back and them pwning the chaos forces.:victory:


Dont credit Sanguinius too much for this, when Ka'Bandha (The Bloodthirster) met Sanguinius the first time in the Signus Cluster and tempted him to worship Khorne, Sanguinius actually lost, Ka'bandha broke both his legs and then allowed Sanguinius to live, forcing him to watch his legion get decimated by the daemons. :good:




Captain Stillios said:


> 2.Russ chainswording the head off of a (traitor) Warlord Titan.:taunt:


Ive heard about this, but havnt read it myself, what book/source is it from? 




Captain Stillios said:


> 3.Peturabo killing the majority of the Imperial fists (bannana marines:taunt


The Iron Cage incident = Pure amazing! Perturabo rocks! :victory: especially as he let Dorn live because his wounded pride would be much more effective than any mortal wound 



Captain Stillios said:


> 4.Gulliman:alcoholic: pretending to kill alpharius (yes I am one of those who think that he is still out there)


Aye i think its pretty much a given that at least Alpharius or Omegon is still alive! oh and yea Guilliman Fails!! :biggrin:


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Sanguinius or Russ. Can't decide which is better, so its a tie in my mind.


----------



## Fang127 (Jan 6, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Dont credit Sanguinius too much for this, when Ka'Bandha (The Bloodthirster) met Sanguinius the first time in the Signus Cluster and tempted him to worship Khorne, Sanguinius actually lost, Ka'bandha broke both his legs and then allowed Sanguinius to live, forcing him to watch his legion get decimated by the daemons. :good:


That's what makes it all the more badass. It wasn't just any Bloodthirster, it was the one that had broken his legs while his legion suffered. In return, Sanguinius broke the creature's back, using the leg that it had broken to drive the point home.

"You broke my legs? I'll use them to break your spine, then!"

The only other one that comes close is Russ. But I don't see how a chainsword, even wielded by a Primarch, would take anything less than forever to actually sever the head of a Titan. Awesome? Yes. But when I picture it in my head it isn't as awesome as Sanguinius's example.

...

But the true winner of this entire thing is Horus. Yes. Horus. The man who, through a single battle, has subjected the God-Emperor of Mankind to over 10,000 years of torture and anguish.


----------



## Wu-Tang-Tau (Apr 2, 2009)

Sanuginus is too much of a metrosexual!!! 

Russ is a real man!!!!


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree with Fang that Horus is the best. It would have been nice if we could have just told you our favs rather than picking out from a list. You have missed some awesome primarchs moments from the list. I will now give you my fav primarch moments in the form of a list.
1)Horus defeating the Emperor and subjecting the Imperium to the most long and painful death ever.
2)Magnus owning Russ on Prospero before the Space Wolves cheated and helped Russ.
3)Perturabo and the Iron Cage.
4)Rogal Dorn and the most loyal death ever.
5)Nighthaunter for the greatest death speech ever.

Sorry but in my Top Five only one of your moments features. The rest are way down on the list.

Special Mention) Lorgar for the worlds greatest hissy fit.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Zondarian said:


> 2)Magnus owning Russ on Prospero before the Space Wolves cheated and helped Russ.


 Damn that Wolf Lord Garm!!



Fang127 said:


> That's what makes it all the more badass.


I dunno the fact that Ka'Bandha actually let Sanguinius live when he could have easily killed the primarch who was crawling around on the floor at his feet!



Zondarian said:


> It would have been nice if we could have just told you our favs rather than picking out from a list. You have missed some awesome primarchs moments from the list. I will now give you my fav primarch moments in the form of a list.


I'll do the same :biggrin:

1) (like before) Its gotta be Horus crumping the Emperor!
2) Magnus beating Russ (until they cheated)
3) Perturabo and the Iron Cage incident 
4) Fulgrim (in general - hes awesome :yahoo 
5) The Lion laying the Smack-Down on Russ!

Khan fails in his 'ending': "Oops i fell in the webway! ah shucks!"


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Zondarian said:


> It would have been nice if we could have just told you our favs rather than picking out from a list. QUOTE
> 
> good idea:victory:
> 
> I award you a thousand internets:grin:


----------



## thelastonestanding (Mar 21, 2009)

Zondarian said:


> 2)*Magnus owning Russ on Prospero before the Space Wolves cheated and helped Russ.*
> 
> 
> > I've never heard this before, which source is this from? As I would be very interested in reading it


----------



## thelastonestanding (Mar 21, 2009)

I like the idea that the Emperor did not truly try to defeat Horus before he brutally killed the Custodian, even though it is strange that the death of Sanguinius didn't affect him so.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

In the fight Magnus punches Russ and it breaks his armour. Some of the shards pierce one of Russ's hearts and Russ falls to the floor. Magnus is about to then kill Russ when Wolf Lord Garm speared Magnus and Magnus turned on the guy and killed him. That gave Russ time to get up and pick up Magnus breaking his back.

That is how the story goes in the battle between Magnus and Russ. As for the source I would have no idea, it is just information I have picked up since I started playing.


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Damn that Wolf Lord Garm!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

thelastonestanding said:


> I've never heard this before, which source is this from? As I would be very interested in reading it


I think it might be from one of the Space Wolf novels, heres a quote i found on lexicanum:

..."It (The Spear of Russ) was snatched up by the Wolf Lord Garm and used to injure Magnus the Red, primarch of the Thousand Sons, when Leman Russ stumbled in battle against him, buying Russ the opportunity to drive off the traitor, albeit at the expense of Garm's own life."


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Night Haunter kicking Dorn's ass stands out for me.


----------



## thelastonestanding (Mar 21, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I think it might be from one of the Space Wolf novels, heres a quote i found on lexicanum:
> 
> ..."It (The Spear of Russ) was snatched up by the Wolf Lord Garm and used to injure Magnus the Red, primarch of the Thousand Sons, when Leman Russ stumbled in battle against him, buying Russ the opportunity to drive off the traitor, albeit at the expense of Garm's own life."


Oh yeh I completely forgot about that, I have read the book. Well in fairness Magnus getting Tzeentch to save him is cheating too


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

thelastonestanding said:


> Well in fairness Magnus getting Tzeentch to save him is cheating too


Russ cheated first :biggrin:

+ all Tzeentch did was drag him through the warp and plop him in the Eye of Terror!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I think it might be from one of the Space Wolf novels, heres a quote i found on lexicanum:
> 
> ..."It (The Spear of Russ) was snatched up by the Wolf Lord Garm and used to injure Magnus the Red, primarch of the Thousand Sons, when Leman Russ stumbled in battle against him, buying Russ the opportunity to drive off the traitor, albeit at the expense of Garm's own life."


The novel was "Grey Hunter", and it actually took place on ANOTHER planet, not the "title fight" on Prospero. In this fight, Russ and the Wolves were attempting to "liberate" a planet from the Thousand Sons. Magnus basically was slapping Russ around (again) when Wolf Lord Garm distracted Magnus by stabbing him with Russ's power spear. Magnus reduced Garm to ashes with "evil magicks", but that gave Russ a chance to "triumph" and drive Magnus and the Sons from the planet, which was renamed "Garm" in the deceased back-stabber's name. a large shrine was built on the spot that Garm died on, and the spear was entombed there until the Sons liberated it and attempted to use it to bring more Sons back from the Warp. Interestingly enough, Ragnar threw the Spear into a warp-portal that led directly to Magnus- Giving us the means of liberating even MORE Sons... :taunt:


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

I would have picked the Iron Cage even if it wasn't one of the provided choices for my favorite for obvious reasons. Also because I am painting my marine force as Imperial Fists because I think the color scheme is interesting to paint.

I think second place would have to be the stuff revealed about Lorgar in the Heresy series. I won't spoil it, but the revelation in the short story from Tales of the Heresy absolutely slayed me.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Perturabo is my favorite primarch because he comes from being something of a D listed primarch to pulling seriously tactical victories out of nowhere and he doesn't really care for pointless glory.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I heard it from many sources too. But I actually heard it was one of Magnus' champions that saved russ. Worst fate to the champion im afraid. I would have to go with Peturabo. 

However, I must say if primarchs are truly the best warrior in the galaxy and we are trying to give primarchs credit i would definitley say that fulgrim kicking both Gullieman and Ferrus Manus' ass'. He is one of three primarchs that have been to kill another. Both Guilleman and Horus were the other two. Obviously the emperor does not count.


----------



## LemanRussWillReturn (Apr 20, 2009)

To be honest this whole thing about the Space Wolves(Garm) cheating by helping there Primarch is a little outrageous. "ALL IS FAIR IN LOVE AND WAR!!!!"

The Thousand Sons are just upset because the got driven from there home planet.

Praise Russ and The All Father


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

Captain Stillios said:


> Which of these Primarch moments in 40k is the coolest and why?
> 1. Sanguinius breaking a bloodthirsters back and them pwning the chaos forces.:victory:
> 2.Russ chainswording the head off of a (traitor) Warlord Titan.:taunt:
> 3.Peturabo killing the majority of the Imperial fists (bannana marines:taunt
> 4.Gulliman:alcoholic: pretending to kill alpharius (yes I am one of those who think that he is still out there)


ummm.. lets see..... LEMAN RUSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SURE SANGUINIOUS KILLED A BLOODTHIRSTER, HEAPS OF GREY KNIGHTS HAVE DONE THAT AS WELL! IT'S NOT THAT HARD TO 'PRETEND' TO KILL SOMEONE! Mortarious comes second, killing heaps of Imperial Fists is cool, but can he CHAINSAW THE HEAD OFF A MOTHERF***ING WARLORD CLASS TITAN!? I THINK NOT!


----------



## DuesIncarmine (Jul 3, 2009)

i would say sang breaking the bloodthirster back now that wht i call pwnd :victory:


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

1.the emperor totally obliterating horus's soul and the deathstroke being so severe the chaos gods shat themselves and retreated their powers from fueling horus. says it all!

2.russ out drinking and out eating the emperor in their contest. buurrrrrrrrrpppppppppp!!!!

3.the pure comedy of russ and the lion fighting then russ just pissing himself at the lion then getting knocked clean out then the lion just walking off in a huff. 

4.the emperor getting strangled to death by the galaxies biggest ever ork and horus having to rescue him.

5.something the unknown primarchs might have done but we dont know about.


----------



## bazle (Sep 24, 2008)

why has the Lion had so little coverage? 



> 'what was he waiting for?' Boreas asked quietly.
> Astelan looked into Boreas's eyes, read the curiosity that was now there.
> 'He was waiting to see which side won, of course.'


Because he was a massive P*ssy!

Sang breaking backs and taking names wins it for me!


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

because the dude is neither a loyalist nor a traitor and has just done nothing but sneak around and be a paranoid twat, so people dont think he is worthy of mentioning really.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

FOR RUSS AND THE ALLFATHER!!!! and props to garm for cheating and allowing the greatest primarch to live, then randomly leave human history until the time when chaos and the Imperium have one last fight. seriously Russ is the greatest, i mean whats more impressive/deadly? a bloodthirster which tons of grey knights have killed or a TITAN!!!!!


----------



## Disciple of Chaos Undivided (Jun 3, 2009)

Where the heck is this beheaded titan story from? I really want to read it. I'd have to go with Perturabo, first he was on the verge of cracking the imperial fortress when Horus wimped out and died then he mopped the floor with Dorn and his fists in the Iron Cage. How awesome is that? Dorn was an arrogant prick and deserved the a$$ kicking.


----------



## tony161 (Jan 27, 2009)

My favriot fluff moument would have to be the iron cage incident, there's something about marines storming defences and fight CC in polls of blood creats images like starlingrad/somme/1st crusade stuff which is amazingly (not because millions of people died between those events) heroic.

Next would be sigismund owning aload of chaos champs

Sorry truckdriving, i'm sure the imperial fists (now at chapter size instead of legion) were equaling the iron warriors (still at legion size) and probally would of won if the boys in blue (ultrimarines) didn't break up the fight.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

For the list of events I have to choose the _Iron Cage_ humiliating Dorn was good reading!

But overall Horus smashing the Empy into the ground and Fulgrim killing Ferrus Manus tops it off on my list.


----------

